# Tarantula hanging upside down



## Mamisha-X (Sep 3, 2010)

Ok so I havent changed the substrate or sprayed or anything for the past 3 weeks, I also checked for mites or any other bugs (none seen) and there is absolutely nothing difforent about her tank setup!. Everything has been fine untill last night when I noticed my G.Rosea hanging from the top of ther Tank 100% up side down. I figured she was just being overly curious but when I woke up this morning she was still walking around up there. I opened it and put her on the bottom of her tank again but 6 hours later when I got home she was back up there! she still is at the moment. she is walking around and putting down plenty of webbing. I havent had a T do this before. Is this normal?


----------



## B8709 (Sep 3, 2010)

Not really normal. I guess she just feels like doing it. Make sure you got enough substrate so that if she falls she won't hurt herself.


----------



## Mamisha-X (Sep 3, 2010)

Yea I made sure of that when I first saw her doing it. The last thing I want is for her to get hurt. she sure is being strange lately tho :/


----------



## Mack&Cass (Sep 3, 2010)

Are you sure it's female? It might be a mature male wandering, lookin' for love.

Cass


----------



## Mamisha-X (Sep 3, 2010)

nope 100% a WC female. when I first got her she was gravid and made a sack... then she ate it ...


----------



## VENOMdeBEEVER (Sep 3, 2010)

I have a B.Smithi and when I 1st got her she was doing that but with the help of this site it was cause the eco dirt was too moist. Now she spends most of her time just being her adorable self. She still does hang upside down but only for maybe like 3 hours a week. I think shes startting to do it when she wants out now.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Sep 3, 2010)

VENOMdeBEEVER said:


> I have a B.Smithi and when I 1st got her she was doing that but with the help of this site it was cause the eco dirt was too moist. Now she spends most of her time just being her adorable self.


Eating mice? 

;P


----------



## B8709 (Sep 3, 2010)

mcluskyisms said:


> Eating mice?
> 
> ;P


lol..........


----------



## Mamisha-X (Sep 3, 2010)

the thing is my T has been on her substrate for a few months and had no problem untill recently ... she was down to get a drink for a little while then went back up and now she is in her burrow again ?!


----------



## Vespula (Sep 3, 2010)

I've never seen a T do that  before, but I can believe it. Rosies are strange sometimes. I guess that's why I got two of them.


----------



## webbedone (Sep 4, 2010)

1 How large is your enclosure? 2 is she hanging above the water bowl? 3 what are you using for substrate?

I own a rosie as well mine was doing it every time something was wrong to let me know she didnt like something


----------



## Mamisha-X (Sep 4, 2010)

10 gal, no and eco earth coconut fiber substrate mix. I though she was done with it but now she is doing it again but for shorter amounts of time ? 4 hours down 10 minutes up haha so wierd


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Sep 5, 2010)

Sounds like you actually misidentified a pokie as a G. rosea.  Maybe shes plotting her escape! I have seen various Ts i own prod the lid and try to lift it. Especialy my 4.5" P. murinus female. G. rosea are too common to be boring so they improvise!   One quick thought. Maybe she doesnt like the location of her cage? Too much traffic, noise or light maybe? :? Let us know what she is "up to".  

Are there any mature male Ts close by? I know females dont wander far for mates its the males. Is it possible pheromones could be the culprit? Not sure if its only the males that scense this smell, but isnt that one way they know theres the correct male coming into there burrow in the wild? Just throwin ideas out there.


----------

